
Civil-Rights Leaders ‘Stunned’ After Trying to Explain Racism to Mark Zuckerberg - alistairSH
https://www.thedailybeast.com/civil-rights-leaders-left-stunned-after-trying-to-explain-racism-to-mark-zuckerberg-in-facebook-meeting
======
merricksb
Earlier discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23393676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23393676)

